# Branson 6640



## widowmaker2013 (Feb 25, 2015)

Looking into buying a Branson 6640,anybody have some time on one?


----------



## Grizzly (Jan 26, 2015)

I just bought a 3120r yesterday. All of the reviews, i read were extremely positive! My little 31 hp has a Cummins, cant go wrong with a Cummins! Plus the 2 year bumper to bumper warrantee and 2 year power train (4 total warrantee years) is nice too.

Not sure about the 6640, but the 3120 I got weighs more and lifts more then anything else in it's class.

Also, not sure where you are located but their North American HQ is in Rome GA (20 miles north of me). So I thought that was nice, in case I ever have an issue with a dealer I can go to the HQ. Hopefully I'll never have to do that as my dealer was awesome so far!


----------



## widowmaker2013 (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks,yeah the dealer is approximately an hour away from me. It will factor into my decision since I have case,j.d.,new holland,kioti and massey all much closer.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jul 14, 2014)

I have a 3520H since Sept. 2014. just over 50 hours on it. I like it alot. More tractor for your money. moved rocks, dirt, snow and a little cultivating/discing with it and it has worked wonderfully. My dealer is two hours away but have been very helpful. I have a Deere and a Kubota dealership within a half hour of my house. Still purchased the Branson anyways. No issues with it.


----------



## Vincent Crossley (Sep 28, 2020)

This is an old thread but thought I should reply. Purchased a used 2011 Branson 6640C in the Fall of 2019 and really like it. Cab is comfortable, A/C can freeze me out and the heater is toasty in the winter. Starts easy in the Winter and we love the electric 3 Point controls on the rear fender. The tractor even has an electric drink/sandwich cooler. My local dealer, Gateway Equipment in Neosho Missouri, has parts and great service/support. Fluids and Filters are easy to service. 12 Forward and Backwards + creeper gear. 540 and 540E PTO. 4wd with NO Turbo, NO Computers, No Regen Cycle Emission Controls. 3 sets of rear hydros. Simple systems and I have had no problems during the year since I purchased it. If it had a buddy seat for the kids it would be perfect in every way. Inexpensive and reliable.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Vincent sounds like you have been enjoying your tractor.
Thats good to hear,
I have an 8050 thats been a good tractor once I got a couple of bugs worked,
it wouldn't start when it was cold out, didn't have a strong enough starter,
ended up putting synthetic oil in the engine and para-synthetic in the hydraulics,
the power shuttle was too much load on the starter.
That little cooler is handy in the summer.


----------

